# .:. New Hair & a FOTD inspired by tthelwell .:.



## AudreyNicole (Apr 25, 2010)

I decided I was tired of dealing with my long hair, and went and had it chopped.  I am really loving it!  Taking baby steps back to blonde for summer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This FOTD was inspired by tthelwell.  You can see her FOTD here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/r...r-look-163305/

Anyway, I hope I did it justice.  It was a little outside the box for me, and so fun to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.:. Face .:.
SFF NW15
Covergirl Pressed Powder in Natural Beige
Hipness Blush

.:. Eyes .:.
Bare Canvas Paint
Fancinating Eye Kohl
Sugarpill Absinthe e/s
Lime e/s
Cool Heat e/s
Electric Eel e/s
Climate Blue e/s
Sugarpill Tako e/s
Sugarpill Lumi e/s
Blacktrack Fluidline
L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara

.:. Lips .:.
Sweet Tooth Tendertone
Boy Bait Cremesheen glass


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2010)

Audrey, I just saw your new avatar!

Your hair looks great and the blue-teal look is awesome. Very pretty!


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2010)

Lovely!!


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 25, 2010)

So pretty!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 25, 2010)

Pretty and bright!  I love the new 'do...I chopped my hair off, too!


----------



## BellaGemma (Apr 25, 2010)

wow! that looks amazing with your eye color! great shades on you!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 25, 2010)

big fan of the shorter hair here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the blues and teals on you


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 25, 2010)

Your new cut is fab!  I love all the layers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the vibrant eyes are gorgeous, how do you like the Sugarpill shadows?  How's the blendability?

BTW, I love the colour of the walls in the room where you took the photo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know that's a little random, but I wanted to comment since I like it so much.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 25, 2010)

Aww, thank you all so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Your new cut is fab!  I love all the layers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the vibrant eyes are gorgeous, how do you like the Sugarpill shadows?  How's the blendability?

BTW, I love the colour of the walls in the room where you took the photo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know that's a little random, but I wanted to comment since I like it so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Rach, I am loving the Sugarpill shadows.  I am finding the loose shadows a little difficult to work with, but it's not too terrible.  Lumi is my very favorite of the ones I have.  The pressed shadows are amazing.  They are a little more powdery than MAC shadows, but they blend like butter, and the color payoff is amazing.  I have all of the pressed shadows that are offered and I am enjoying them all.

The room that I take my pics is in our living/dining room.  I think I painted that room 3 times before I found a color that I love in there.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 25, 2010)

So you have all the Sugarpill pressed shadows?  Looks like I should check out that thread, the colours look gorgeous.

Your living/dining room is really lovely.


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 25, 2010)

Love those brights!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_So you have all the Sugarpill pressed shadows?  Looks like I should check out that thread, the colours look gorgeous.

Your living/dining room is really lovely.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, almost all of them.  The only one I don't have is Bulletproof (the black one).   My favorites of the pressed are Poison Plum (purple), Tako (White), Midori (green).  Afterparty (blue) is very pretty, but similar to MAC Freshwater.  I haven't really played with the red, orange or yellow yet, but swatched them, and they are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let me know if you order, and you what decide to get


----------



## Candy Christ (Apr 26, 2010)

Your hair looks really pretty shorter. This look is really gorgeous on your eyes


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 26, 2010)

awesome colors! wonderful job


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 26, 2010)

Love this look! Great haircut too btw


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 26, 2010)

this looks really good! i like the hair


----------



## tthelwell (Apr 26, 2010)

Awwww shucks!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



U did it justice girl! U look great! The blues and greens really look good on u! Ur eyes POP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Loving the new hair too and ur MAC To The Beach decor...LOL...yes I had to think in MAC!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 27, 2010)

You look gorgeous Audrey!


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 27, 2010)

love the hair & the look! beautiful!


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 27, 2010)

great job! looks amazing


----------



## Taj (Apr 27, 2010)

I love the highlight at the inner corners of your eyes !


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 27, 2010)

Love the bright eyeshadows and you wear hipness so well!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 27, 2010)

you have such fabulous big, blue eyes. i really am diggin the colour you used on the inner corners.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_you have such fabulous big, blue eyes. i really am diggin the colour you used on the inner corners._

 
Aww thank you all so much ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kimmy, on the inner corners, I have just MAC Facinating eye kohl and Sugarpill Lumi loose e/s over it.  Lumi is so pretty - it is white in the jar, but on the eye, especially over a white or black base, it really is unique.


----------



## shootout (Apr 27, 2010)

LOVE the new hair!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful new hair Audrey! Dang your eyes are so pretty! Hipness is looks really great on you!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 28, 2010)

Great look Audrey, and I can't get over how blue your eyes are! They look gorgeous, great make up and hair


----------

